
YouTube Limiting Ability to Promote Crowdfunding Pages - Erikun
https://gamerant.com/youtube-limit-crowdfunding-promotion/
======
Erikun
Apparently if you have less than 10000 in total views you can't monetise at
all making the restrictions on sites such as Patreon even more troublesome for
small channels.
[https://twitter.com/InnuendoStudios/status/91342618558922752...](https://twitter.com/InnuendoStudios/status/913426185589227522)

